# Food Saver Giveaway



## Braz (Jan 9, 2020)

In keeping with a Forum trend I am giving away a Food Saver VAC800 sealer. This was inherited from my mother-in-law and used very little. We have a VacMaster  and don't need this one. It comes with the jar sealing hose. We do not have a user booklet for it but it is not hard to figure out how to use it. Instead of doing a "first come" contest I will do a blind draw from all replies to pick a winner.
If you want it respond to this thread before Saturday 1/11/20, Midnight EST.
I will do the drawing Sunday and announce the winner.
Continental USA entries only please, due to shipping issues.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice of you, I’m set but just wanted to throw a forum thank you at ya.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 9, 2020)

Braz


Mine bit the dust!  Could use this one!

Thanks, very nice of you,

John


----------



## texomakid (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok this sounds fun - put me in.


----------



## SKade (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for helping out. I’m borrowing my mother’s. I could use one.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 9, 2020)

I could use that count me in please. And thanks in advance .
PJ


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 9, 2020)

Have one myself, but as others have stated, will def bump the thread for you! 

Congrats in advance to the winner!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 9, 2020)

Count me in. Could use it for sure!


----------



## kevin james (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow, that's super nice of you. I could definitely use one so count me in!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm good.  Just wanted to second the thank yous from 

 jcam222
 and 
W
 WildewoodBBQ


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 9, 2020)

We don’t have a vacuum sealer. It’s mighty kind of you to make the generous offer. I would like to put my hat in the ring. Thank you. 

G


----------



## smokin pastor (Jan 9, 2020)

Braz said:


> In keeping with a Forum trend I am giving away a Food Saver VAC800 sealer. This was inherited from my mother-in-law and used very little. We have a VacMaster  and don't need this one. It comes with the jar sealing hose. We do not have a user booklet for it but it is not hard to figure out how to use it. Instead of doing a "first come" contest I will do a blind draw from all replies to pick a winner.
> If you want it respond to this thread before Saturday 1/11/20, Midnight EST.
> I will do the drawing Sunday and announce the winner.
> Continental USA entries only please, due to shipping issues.
> ...


Good deal!  What a fun and great idea!  Thanks for thinking of us out here! I could very much use one!! Blessings to you!


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 9, 2020)

Very good of you! Unless mine bites the dust between now and then I’m good though.


----------



## R Blum (Jan 9, 2020)

Put me in.


----------



## Cj7851 (Jan 9, 2020)

That's awesome man.  Mine died this year count me in.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 10, 2020)

Awesome dude! I have one, but just wanted to let you know that you are da man 

 Braz


----------



## forktender (Jan 10, 2020)

I could use that for sure....that is very nice of you.
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't count me in. Mighty fine of you to do this!


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 10, 2020)

Braz,
Thank you.  I'm in!
Teddy


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 10, 2020)

How very wonderful of you to do!

Mine has basically taken a dump so please, sign me up! :-D


----------



## CSR (Jan 10, 2020)

No need to be in the drawing but wanted to echo what others have said.  What a great community here!!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 10, 2020)

Very kind of you Braz!


----------



## DrewJ (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 10, 2020)

Very nice gesture. . .  Not needed here.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 10, 2020)

I am good to go but wanted to share a thanks with all the others.


----------



## bobrap (Jan 11, 2020)

I could definitely use it!   Thanks for offering.


----------



## Braz (Jan 12, 2020)

THE WINNER
Time to draw for the winner of the Food Saver. We had 15 entries, thanks to all who played. And now, without further ado:
Catherine's Hat-Pick







And the winner is






Congratulations pitofdespair. Send me a direct message with your mailing address and I will get to UPS this week.  (It made Catherine's day when she drew your screen name and hopes your win will alleviate some of your despair.)


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 12, 2020)

Congrats 

 pit of despair
 !

And to 

 Braz
 good on you.   

John


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 13, 2020)

Yahooooo!
I never won nuttin!  But changing my handle to "Pit of Happiness" just doesn't have the same ring.
Again thank you Braz!
Teddy


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 13, 2020)

Congratulations 

 pit of despair


Thanks 

 Braz
  and Catherine

John


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 13, 2020)

Congrats pit of despair, thanks for doing the contest Braz.... that’s what makes this forum the best!


----------



## smokin pastor (Jan 13, 2020)

Way to go!! Thanks for the fun!!!


----------



## forktender (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you for the chance.
Dan


----------

